# corner pocket eddy rope



## robinj (Aug 16, 2008)

I was down at Corner Pocket in DGO today for some surf action and noticed that someone had cut the eddy return rope into a bunch of pieces and tossed them up on shore.
Apparently, someone's opposed to having this rope, probably due to safety reasons. I myself am neutral on the issue- having been both that idiot who ended up swimming after getting the rope wrapped around my paddle, and the person who finds the thing to be pretty damn convenient if you're careful with it.
Nevertheless, I figure that the community could come up to sort of a decision on this so nobody's cutting up perfectly good ropes.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

for the rope, and the public hanging of the rope cutter!


----------



## oldschooler (Jan 18, 2006)

How about fixing the eddy ( sand bags anyone ?) I wouldn't wait around for city to do anything!!!!


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

I suggest setting a rope just a bit higher than water level with the ability to adust, and anchored on both ends. This should lesson a lot of potential danger and still give us the advantage of getting back up the eddie on a big flush. Those who choose to use it can, and those who dont, should'nt have any reason to complain, or cut it up again.


----------

